# 2017 Nissan Armada Unveiled with 8,500-Pound Towing Capacity



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *The folks at Nissan have just unveiled all-new Armada SUV on the eve of the Chicago Auto Show.*
> 
> This traditional, full-sized sport utility vehicle has been totally reworked for the 2017 model year. Serving as the brand’s flagship SUV, it rides atop a fully boxed ladder frame for all the ruggedness of a pickup truck. Compared to its predecessor, this structure is 20 percent stiffer thanks, in part, to larger cross-sections.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Armada Unveiled with 8,500-Pound Towing Capacity at AutoGuide.com.


----------

